# Whats Your Favorite Color/Pattern of Horse?



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I love all colors  but my all time fav is my old gelding Chester 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My favorite colors are black (true black) and red dun, which by pure luck is exactly what my girls are!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Black leopard
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/maverick-fav-2-33422.jpg


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Buckskin and liver chestnut.


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

I absolutely love chestnut horses with blazes, usually socks are a plus too.

http://gallery.bloodhorse.com/images/RagsToRiches/BL_RagsToRiches11BL.jpg
^Rags to Riches


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love duns! This is my Dunskin. 









I love this guy I wish I could have one like him!









Palomino's this is my Joy








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsefan3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

U guys soooo lucky! I wish I owned a horse


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Horsecrazy4 said:


> I love all colors  but my all time fav is my old gelding Chester
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These r my other fav colors  just bc there mine lol . 















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This girl of mine, if she were a bay, and had a belly spot or two. LOL
Can't really tell but she is really roany, too.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

horsefan3000 said:


> U guys soooo lucky! I wish I owned a horse


Don't worry, Horsefan, the time will come when you're good and ready and that perfect pony will fall in your lap.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

^ agree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

My favorite color is bay. Frame or Splash are my favorite patterns. I can't really choose between the two!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

don't know if I have a favorite,a good horse is never a bad color:wink:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> don't know if I have a favorite,a good horse is never a bad color:wink:


Tell me about it! I know a lot of people either really love or really hate cremellos. I didn't feel one way or the other about them until I got one, but now I think he's gorgeous.  My _favorite_ color is dapple gray, but they eventually end up white, too!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Dapple rose grey's are to die for!!!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Brown with some bling, I suppose. I used to always call her bay until I learned otherwise....This is my girl's momma! She is my true heart horse!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Dapple rose grey's are to die for!!!


If they would stay that way!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Blue Roan*

I am a *sucker* for a good blue roan


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

goneriding said:


> If they would stay that way!


LOL I know, right!!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Silver dapple's look like dark dapple grey's their entire life.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Buckskin and Bay with a blanket with no other white.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Love all our Paint mares, but I do have a soft spot for our bay Tobiano, "Angel" ...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

My favorite color is Palomino, then cremello. I'm lucky "my" girls are those colors. My favorite pattern is tobiano, which is what they are too, except for Bonnie.  First is Cheyenne she's a palomino tobiano, then her half sister Tequila who is also a pally toby and third is their mother Bonnie, who is cremello.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm adding anotber pic of Bonnie, it shows her color and blue eyes better.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like a bay with no white anywhere, so if I screw up the hoof black oh well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a palomino you would like HorseLovinLady 
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

That is a gorgeous pally Peppy!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I LOVE this guy!
Spooks Gotta Gun









I also love a black with no markings like my boy Coyote









Pretty much any sorrel, chestnut, or bay...

But for a long time I have wanted a buckskin in this shade


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

I am very partial to dapples - colour doesn't matter. Just dapples


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I love splash. If I could get my hands on any of Colonels or Spooks babies..


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

For me... Buckskins and grullas in appy or paint patterns. Also roans, and any horse of any colour with golden eyes.. I mean golden eyes like Peppy Barrel Racing's horse


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Btw Peppy Barrel Racing, are you sure your palomino isn't possibly actually a champagne? His eye makes me wonder.
Google Image Result for http://www.ichregistry.com/images/mddb_eye.jpg
Google Image Result for http://www.mustangs4us.com/New2/Champagne%2520Eye2.jpg
Google Image Result for http://www.freereindesigns.com/images/Ourequines/Ress_eye.jpg


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

heres a gold champagne that looks palomino
Google Image Result for http://www.theequinest.com/images/champagne-horse-4.jpg


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

red horses. the deeper shade the better. except WS can gift me that mare any time..lol..


----------



## hca (Jan 27, 2013)

leopard appaloosa any color


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Buckskin. This is a picture of one of my old horses, Lumphead (he had a bulgy forehead, probably needed a bit of extra cranial space to fit in a big brain, he was smart [or at least that's what I like to think]) he's dead now, but by god he was a good cow horse.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Btw Peppy Barrel Racing, are you sure your palomino isn't possibly actually a champagne? His eye makes me wonder.
> Google Image Result for http://www.ichregistry.com/images/mddb_eye.jpg
> Google Image Result for http://www.mustangs4us.com/New2/Champagne%2520Eye2.jpg
> Google Image Result for http://www.freereindesigns.com/images/Ourequines/Ress_eye.jpg


There is much debate about that actually! ICHR says her skin is wrong. She doesn't have the mottling. But her eyes, coat, and skin are definitely different. When I have some money she's getting tested for cream, champagne, and pearl. As for now she's just a pretty eyed pally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Once upon a time I would have told you that this is my dream horse..








..but now that I think about it, I can't pick just one color or even one breed. I used to HATE the color chestnut/sorrel. Now I think mine is the most gorgeous horse in the world! - but that may just be me being biased.. :lol:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I love dark rich colors - deep mahogany bay, seal brown, liver chestnut - especially if they are *almost* black but not quite. Minimal white - a bit is fine but no loud into markings.

Here is my mustang Guinness. I believe he is Smokey black and he has a nice amount of white:










Here is my new TB mare Piper. Looks pure black but you can see by the bit of brown on her nose she is more likely a seal brown:


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

My favorite color is black. I had a TWH that was black but he passed away . The only white hair he had was a little on his face from old age and some on his leg. Here are some pics of him.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

>


My gosh that guys has the kind eye (almost dog like)

Mine would be grulla..One day I will own one




































But I also love blue roan


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

If it's black this is my favorite shade!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mmmmm, yeah I really like grullas too, Casey. Btw autocorrect turns 'grulla' into gorilla, that would have been a different statement entirely. I don't need your help autocorrect! That's why we have elementary school!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I love anything with black points, bays, buckskins, duns, bay roan


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

i love chestnuts like my BFF


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

WesternRider88 said:


> My favorite color is black. I had a TWH that was black but he passed away . The only white hair he had was a little on his face from old age and some on his leg. Here are some pics of him.


I just love your horse


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> There is much debate about that actually! ICHR says her skin is wrong. She doesn't have the mottling. But her eyes, coat, and skin are definitely different. When I have some money she's getting tested for cream, champagne, and pearl. As for now she's just a pretty eyed pally.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha okay, I'd love to know how the tests uturn out once you have them done 
And i think ICHR needs to remember that just like people, no two horses are ever exactly alike. Her skin may be wrong, but she's got other stuff to prove something lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

That's true!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

White on black spotted!! Wish I could upload a photo from my bb
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Love the pics! I don't just love one horse's colour more than any other. On any given day I love the colour of horse I am currently looking at. All the different colours have their own beauty. It's so hard to pick just one! As a child I always dreamed of owning a dappled grey Arabian horse-that's all I can really admit to.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Funny, but I never really liked greys much, until recently I watched Pale Rider, with Clint Eastwood again. Gotta admit I’m beginning to come round to likening greys.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love a scarred up blue roan. They look mean enough that nobody is going to walk up and ask "Hey, can I ride your horse?". :lol:


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Smrobs, I could imagine that horse standing in front of a mirror pointing a gun at it saying “You talkin' to me?”


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

smrobs, you know what kind of horse that is? He's a Nokota 
The markings you're talking about are actually pretty common in that breed, and so is blue roan 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Blue-Moon-Roan-Nokota-Stallion-2.png
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NTWdsr6SD...600/blue+roan+traditional+Nokota+stallion.jpg
http://dressyrsnack.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/blue-roan-traditional-nokota-stallion.jpg


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I LOVE black horses with icy blue eyes! I thought they looked creepy though, until I got one! Too bad she only has 1 blue eye.

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/218190_3953018221728_232848494_n.jpg

I also love greys, palominos and duns or buckskins!

I am hoping my next horse is a palomino.

Here is a mare I really love that I really love, picture was taken 3 years ago, and she has become more gray.
http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/32490_1346261334435_4154489_n.jpg


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

I love roans (especially blue) and a nice flashy chesnut- like my mare  For all of you saying that you love greys: They look nice when they're clean. It's impossible to get them clean (at least mine) lol Never owning a grey again...


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

There is also a yearling for sale at my barn who is ADORABLE:

Playland Farm


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I used to say I'd never own a chestnut, but Indie got me hooked. I loved the look of a nice, clean chestnut with just a nice facial marking.

My next horse (won't happen for a couple years, at the very earliest...) will be a bay, simply because I know any chestnut horse, I will always see Indie in. I'd like a bay with a nice bit of chrome, at the very least, a star. I don't normally like completely solid horses (or any sort of paint).


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a chestnut and a bay with bling. I love buckskins too, but my real dream is a black non-varnishing spotted blanket appy [warmblood - knabstrupper maybe??] with a big blaze and blue eyes. No white on the legs. Don't know if that's even possible, but I want it.


----------



## Cincydiesel (Jan 14, 2013)

A Black / White Tabiano is my all time favorite


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

I love buckskins and sorrels with ALOT of chrome! I'm lucky enough to have both!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Love the big blaze on the baby in your last pic iluvhorses. So cute! If greys are hard to keep clean, how would you like to try to keep the white on my Paint horse clean? It's a good thing he's so cute! And, likes being brushed for forever and a day! Hahaha!


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

@Paintlover1965 I should've clarified. My grey is of the almost white variety  So I guess you know what I'm talking about when I say it's not worth putting elbow grease into till spring  My boy has always hated being brushed. At first, he tested positive for Lymes and that explained his sensitivity. Now I've realized that he is very reactive on all of his ulcer points. At least we know why he's so grumpy now


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Iluvhorses081. Absolutely love that big chestnut with the socks.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I've now realized that a horse being pretty doesn't make it any less evil. I am, however, still partial to Appaloosas and their colors. First one is my first horse, Moe. He is the definition of appytude. Second is an ABCR stallion MCH Buddy* who I definitely wouldn't mind having around. I've only seen one of his foals get his gorgeous bum color, though.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

My first horse was a sorrel, so of course, I am always partial to that colour.  

My first horse Sam. 









I also like Black Tobianos like this guy, who I plan on breeding to in the Spring.


----------



## Cincydiesel (Jan 14, 2013)

Pretty partial to this guy to. I'm a sucker for golden palominos


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't choose...LOL Im a sucker for any kind of paint...here are my two paints...the sorrel/white is my maiden mare and the other is my sweetheart of a gelding


----------



## Apache Cat (Feb 3, 2013)

JumpingJiminy said:


> I absolutely love chestnut horses with blazes, usually socks are a plus too.
> 
> http://gallery.bloodhorse.com/images/RagsToRiches/BL_RagsToRiches11BL.jpg
> ^Rags to Riches


How do you like my boy?


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

my favorite is my horse :wink:


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

well it didnt post my pic last time so lets try agian


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I like my two paints.. Not a color person but Sunny is Champagne tested. and they say Gold dun is is color... but ya know... and Then Poncho .. pretty much any paint color but my top Favorite are my 2. and THEN this guy.. HOLY COW.. GORGEOUS! and here is more on him.. and more pictures.. *drool over him*Rare Chocolate Silver Dapple Multi Champion Gypsy


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm also rather fond of my horse's color, bay with some chrome.
















And my first horse, a sorrel tobiano


----------



## Arab_Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

i LOOOVE my girls pattern. She is tobiano/sabino + something else. Her star is a perfect diamond, her snip looks like a star from a certain angle, she has nice leg bling and her tail is white underneath with some white streaks in it.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Arab_Angel said:


> i LOOOVE my girls pattern. She is tobiano/sabino + something else.


I see frame in how her body white is blocked from reaching her leg white [it should, with the amount of white she has], and in how her body white extends horizontally up her neck and down her barrel. I could be wrong, I'm really bad at picking frame, but that's what I see 

She's real pretty.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I see frame in how her body white is blocked from reaching her leg white [it should, with the amount of white she has], and in how her body white extends horizontally up her neck and down her barrel. I could be wrong, I'm really bad at picking frame, but that's what I see
> 
> She's real pretty.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Arab_Angel (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks guys! i was thinking frame myself. I have talked to sires owner (whic his where the pinto genes come from) and she just says tovero as her sires and grand sires pattern lol.... Ill get her tested if i decide to breed from her in the future. Oh and dont let her pretty face fool you  she is SUPER smart lol!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't post a photo of my blingy chestnut! [she is sabino, not really loud but she definitely is]










Edit; handler is not me, I was the photographer. Handler is a lovely friend of mine.


----------

